# New York shopfronts



## 1927 (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.retronaut.co/2011/05/the-disappearing-face-of-new-york/

Sure there's a few people here who will appreciate this.


----------



## gamma globulins (Jul 2, 2012)

They'll all be subways now I guess.....


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2012)

I recognise quite a few of those shops.


----------

